# Next project



## schwinnman67 (Nov 12, 2015)

I got this 63 ladies American as a parts bike for my 62 Typhoon, but decided it was too nice to part. It was complete except for the wheels (I have a set of S-7's from a Hollywood). Here are before pics and the start of re-assembly


----------



## jnewkirk77 (Nov 13, 2015)

I have a feeling this is gonna be sweet when it's done!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 13, 2015)

I love those radiant blue bikes.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Nov 13, 2015)

Going together...


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 13, 2015)

That's a nice one, glad to see you're cleaning it up and keeping it together.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 14, 2015)

I had a 67 that color, used it for my paper route! (wasn't an American, but otherwise similar.)


----------



## schwinnman67 (Nov 15, 2015)

Found out that I don't have the axle set for the front wheel I want to use (stripped the hub to rebuild it 20 years ago)... Not sure where it went, so this project is on hold until I find one....


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jan 4, 2016)

Getting closer to finished....


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice bike! That would have had a USA stamped front hub and a Bendix RB2 or red 3 strip rear hub.  I actually have a spare front hub, but the previous owner over tightened it and pressed in the bearing cups. If you can fix it, you can have it. The hub was made by Excel (model Mark 60); sometimes they show up on eBay.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 5, 2016)

You'll need a non-union chain too.


----------



## irideiam (Jan 5, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> You'll need a non-union chain too.



I believe US made Diamond chain is correct, both my 62s came with them anyway.


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 5, 2016)

irideiam said:


> I believe US made Diamond chain is correct, both my 62s came with them anyway.




My 62 deluxe came with a diamond USA made chain. Each link has a diamond icon and "USA" stamped on it.  

Like this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Diamond...517281?hash=item568086fb61:g:oZkAAOSwGvhT5Zfj


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for the info....
I'm using a Bendix yellow band 2-speed and the front wheel has a Model 200 hub (came from a later Hollywood). It had a Union chain on it when I got it.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jan 17, 2016)

Just needs some fine detail, but finished....


----------

